# Urology codes 52332 and 52005



## beringer49 (Sep 2, 2010)

I am new to Urology coding and per CCI edits these two codes are bundled into 52332. Does anyone know of any other way to bill these two codes to get reimbursed for both. 52005 does have different components in it, but the approach for both is the same.

Thanks, Sherry


----------



## bill2doc (Sep 2, 2010)

I believe with the "0" modifier edit, you cannot combine these codes even with modifiers....


----------

